# Reloads for S&W model 14



## Model52 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought a nice second-hand S&W Model 14 with a 6 inch barrel. I also own a Model 52 and have some very nice reloads for that gun: 2,4 grains of Vihtavuori behind a 148 grain HBWC bullet. However, when I use these reloads in the Model 14 revolver, the shots are all over the place, accuracy is gone!

I don't dare to go any lower in the Vihtavuori load for matters of consistency, so I guess I'll need to use another powder for the revolver. Any suggestions?


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never used Vihtavuori powder but I know my model 14 performs a lot better with quite a bit heavier load than my model 52 wadcutter gun. At 3.0gr of Bullseye it starts to come into its own.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can you go up a bit w/ the VV powder? The revolver might just need a bit more umph than the 52.
If not, then the Bullseye is probably a very good choice.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Back when I shot a lot of .38 Special wadcutter (and some SWC/RNL) ammo in competitions, I used Winchester 231 powder in my handloads with very good results. Accurate loads weren't hard to find, and it seemed to burn a bit cleaner than Bullseye, at least in my guns. For a while, I was using Win231 in .38 Special, .44 Magnum, and .45 ACP target loads; medium-power .357 loads; and full-power 9mm and .45 ACP ammo. Pretty versatile stuff, and I went through a lot of it.


----------



## Model52 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The problem is that here not all powders are available. So first I'll try the suggestion to load a little heavier, and see what that gives. Are there any conversion tables from Bullseye to Vihtavuori? I don't seem to find any on the net...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you know what kind of velocity you're getting with your current load? For best results, most .38 HBWC target loads I've seen or used try to keep their velocities in the 740 to 800 feet-per-second range. If you go much slower than 700 FPS, the base of the bullet may not seal the bore properly and gas blow-by will ruin accuracy; much faster and the soft lead bullet may skid or deform, also causing problems. 

With the autoloader, finding a load that will cause the action to function with high reliability is important; with the revolver, functioning should not be a concern so you have much more leeway to go up or down in power (within safe limits, or course).


----------

